# Bank fishing Buckeye Lake?



## shorefishing (May 22, 2009)

I am new to fishing. My girlfriend is the fisherperson, so I am looking to take her to Buckeye Lake. We don't have a boat so are limited to the bank. I was just wondering the best bait to use and what fish we would be looking to catch. I read a lot of the posts and most are trolling which we can't do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

Try Stellars point. Minnows or nightcrawlers.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

shore fishing said:


> I am new to fishing. My girlfriend is the fisherperson, so I am looking to take her to Buckeye Lake. We don't have a boat so are limited to the bank. I was just wondering the best bait to use and what fish we would be looking to catch. I read a lot of the posts and most are trolling which we can't do. Thanks for the help.


What's she look like maybe I'll take her? Just kidding. 
Use a slip bobber set-up with a minnow or crawler. Most shore spots will not be deeper than 3'. There are a couple that are deeper. To find the depth put your slip bobber on and only a sinker heavy enough to make the bobber stand up. Add depth until the bobber lays down on it's side. That's your depth. Then add your hook and make the appropriate adjustment to keep your hook 6-12" off the bottom. With good sized bass minnows you should be in business.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was at Leib's island on Wednesday last week and caught 3 channels and 2 Saugeye all from shore using minnows under a bobber (BTW, that was in less than 2 hours). They were all caught in the little channel that you cross over before you get to the parking lot. You can also try using either a crawler or chicken liver on bottom for stripers in the lake itself. Good luck!


----------



## shorefishing (May 22, 2009)

Well she is 5'5 and long brown hair and her number is... oh wait you almost got me.

Anyway, thanks for the help. We drove up and tried some worms next to the main dock and picnic area right off 79. She got one little fish. The boats and jet ski's were bouncing the water a little. We drove around a bit but didn't see any place else to really fish. When looking at the map it looks like we turned around a little before Leib's Island. I think I will go up and find a spot to try some minnows when I am by myself. I will let you know.


----------



## mattbb (May 28, 2011)

Ive never fished Buckeye lake. Might try it this weekend. I remember Les Claypool of Primus talking about fishing Buckeye lake when they played at Lollapolloza in 1994 or 95.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

shorefishing, You can catch fish from most of the puublic boat ramp areas out there, as long with the other public parks and beaches alond the lake. This time of yr tight lining minnow and livers on the bottem would be ur best bet. Or throw some small jigs and twisters ,u cant go wrong with them. There are plenty of nice channel cats and wipers to be had.
When im broke in the summer time and bored ill buy a big tub of livers from krogers and head out there and have a blast catching catfish and wipers.
Any other questions just ask.
Bobby


----------



## Cincyfan1001 (Jun 7, 2010)

shorefishing said:


> I am new to fishing. My girlfriend is the fisherperson, so I am looking to take her to Buckeye Lake. We don't have a boat so are limited to the bank. I was just wondering the best bait to use and what fish we would be looking to catch. I read a lot of the posts and most are trolling which we can't do. Thanks for the help.




My buddies and I went to Buckeye lake yesterday and we had the best luck with catching channel cats off the bank. I use a carolina rig(just type in google and you can learn how to do it) and fish on the bottom with either night crawlers or chicken liver. Its better at night when they feed but you may get something during the day. Buckeye lake isent that good for bass but mainly for catfish and crappie. I hope this helps!


----------



## JAlBREC1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Catfish: my luck has always been green worms, or chicken liver. usually night time in canals... night crawlers, shrimp, minnows are all good baits too


----------



## JAlBREC1 (Feb 12, 2011)

or if your in front of poppa boo's, use french fries lol.


----------



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

id say for buckeye lake u cant go wrong with any bait from minnows to night crawlers u will catch something


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Thread 2 years old.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muskarp, HaHa thanks for pointing that out. I didnt even pay attention.
Bobby


----------



## JAlBREC1 (Feb 12, 2011)

wow lol i didnt even see that....


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

O.m.g. I just read all this...lol...to funny..wonder he is still with that girlfriend...lol...


----------

